# Titus Talks



## Arnold (Apr 15, 2015)

by Craig Titus Ground Breaking Expos? ? NOT! I recently read an article titled ?The real dope? in the February 2015 Muscular Development magazine. The article preview described it to be three muscle legends of the 90?s- Dorian Yates, Shawn Ray and Kevin Levrone bravely setting the record straight in regard to performance enhancing drugs,

*Read More...*


----------



## VanessaNicole (Apr 29, 2015)

I am sure you know this, but Craig Titus and his girlfriend Kelly Ryan were convicted in the murder of their personal assistant.

It would not be a stretch to say there is a good possibility that the use of anabolic steroids was at least one factor (probably of quite a few) which created the perfect storm resulting in the brutal murder of young Melissa Reynolds (I think that was her name), which began with repeated tazing, according to Ryan, and concluded in the burning of her body on the side of the road in Vegas.

Personally, if I were a champion of anabolic steroids (I in no way judge others for using them, and am not categorically against them), I would definitely omit Titus from the discussion.

Is he still writing from prison? I wonder how he manages on prison food.

Guess he's probably natural now, eh?


----------

